# Keto Diet-Muscle Soreness



## richywiseman (Jan 6, 2011)

I have finished my first week on a timed carbs/CKD diet. One think i noticed is really bad muscle soreness, I trained my back and abs in Monday and they are still really painful, I trained my chest last night and my pecs are in agony today ! I never done anything different or heavier than usual but the soreness is unreal, it's like when I had trained fir the first time !

Is this a normal occurrence on this type of diet ?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I found exactly the same on keto, massively increased DOMS. I don't know why this is, although do have a couple of theories, but it does seem to be a fairly common 'symptom' of keto.


----------



## richywiseman (Jan 6, 2011)

Is it because the muscles have very little glycogen ?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

its because you deplete all of your muscle gylcogen, and the lack of carbs and water retention in muscles slows recovery.

nothing to worry about, but workouts will only get harder, thats the relevance of the carb up at the end of the week/2weeks.


----------



## richywiseman (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks , I'll see what week 2 brings ;-)


----------

